# Snowing in Jackson, MS



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 19, 2008)

It's been going for about 3 hours now at least! Snow in Mississippi??? My kids were ecstatic! They climbed out their bedroom window to go play in it at 7am. They hadn't seen any snow for over 3 years, since we last lived in Illinois. It will be interesting to see everyone panic on the roads with all that white stuff. It never snows here. Must be global warming.....


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 19, 2008)

That's great, how fun! Living in Utah were kind of spoiled with the four seasons and all.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 19, 2008)

aww! Just cold rain down here on the MS Gulf Coast...help me, brethren, I covet!!!


----------



## DTK (Jan 19, 2008)

Puritan Sailor said:


> It's been going for about 3 hours now at least! Snow in Mississippi??? My kids were ecstatic! They climbed out their bedroom window to go play in it at 7am. They hadn't seen any snow for over 3 years, since we last lived in Illinois. It will be interesting to see everyone panic on the roads with all that white stuff. It never snows here. Must be global warming.....


Patrick,

It snowed there several times when I was at RTS Jackson. People even broke out the chains for tires. So, don't think "never." 

DTK


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm happy for you guys, Pat! We visited Iowa for Christmas and it was fun to have snow on the ground... 

It was supposed to snow here (Fayetteville, NC) today, but alas...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2008)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...

[video=youtube;rEkq93IecLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEkq93IecLo[/video]


----------



## Zenas (Jan 19, 2008)

I am envious. Up north of you, here in ye olde Memphis, we have no snow, not even precipitation.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 19, 2008)

Puritan Sailor said:


> It's been going for about 3 hours now at least! Snow in Mississippi??? My kids were ecstatic! They climbed out their bedroom window to go play in it at 7am. They hadn't seen any snow for over 3 years, since we last lived in Illinois. It will be interesting to see everyone panic on the roads with all that white stuff. It never snows here. Must be global warming.....



Have fun 

Crystal clear blue sky, blanket of 9" of snow, and -6F here as I type...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 19, 2008)

DTK said:


> Puritan Sailor said:
> 
> 
> > It's been going for about 3 hours now at least! Snow in Mississippi??? My kids were ecstatic! They climbed out their bedroom window to go play in it at 7am. They hadn't seen any snow for over 3 years, since we last lived in Illinois. It will be interesting to see everyone panic on the roads with all that white stuff. It never snows here. Must be global warming.....
> ...



Well, that's the first since I've been here. 

Of course it's all melted now...


----------



## DTK (Jan 19, 2008)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Well, that's the first since I've been here.
> 
> Of course it's all melted now...


Patrick,

My experience in Jackson was that it usually stuck around a few days. My daughter built her first snowman in Jackson (I helped her). I was a district sales manager for the now defunct afternoon newspaper, the _Jackson Daily News_. It was owned by the _Clarion Ledger_. Jackson had no snow plows (or ploughs if you prefer), and driving was almost impossible in the aftermath for a day or two. Of course, I had to be out in it to do my job, and gained some good experience in cautious driving.

But being a true southerner, I do not like the snow. 

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 19, 2008)

DTK said:


> Puritan Sailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's the first since I've been here.
> ...



When did you live here?


----------



## DTK (Jan 19, 2008)

Puritan Sailor said:


> When did you live here?



I attended RTS from 1980 to 1983, but lived in Jackson from 1980 to 1985.

DTK


----------



## Zenas (Jan 19, 2008)

You might have known my pastor.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 19, 2008)

Very little snow here, at least since I last looked. I'm home today and I haven't even looked out the window! However, it is 1 degree here the last I checked with windchill of about 10 below. 

I'm not from the South, but I don't like the cold nor the snow.....

Anybody know of a church that needs a pastor in the South?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 19, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Very little snow here, at least since I last looked. I'm home today and I haven't even looked out the window! However, it is 1 degree here the last I checked with windchill of about 10 below.
> 
> I'm not from the South, but I don't like the cold nor the snow.....
> 
> Anybody know of a church that needs a pastor in the South?



Okinawa is in the South (South of everyone in the US, except those in Hawaii, anyway) Maybe there's an opening there!


----------



## lololong (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, 2h west of Jackson we got a little bit of sleet but NO snow.
My girls were disappointed this morning when they woke up.
The last snow here was on new year 2000.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 19, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Very little snow here, at least since I last looked. I'm home today and I haven't even looked out the window! However, it is 1 degree here the last I checked with windchill of about 10 below.
> ...



Indeed! If I felt called I'd consider it. One of the things about that venture is counting the cost. I could do it but I doubt my wife could. 

That particular church has been given good leadership and I'm sure God will get His man on the scene in His due time.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought this offering from the _Psalm 147:15-18_ was appropriate for many parts of the United States right now:



> He sendeth forth his commandment upon earth: his word runneth very swiftly.
> He giveth snow like wool: he scattereth the hoarfrost like ashes.
> He casteth forth his ice like morsels: who can stand before his cold?
> He sendeth out his word, and melteth them: he causeth his wind to blow, and the waters flow.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 19, 2008)

All the seminary students this morning who live on campus where having snowball fights.


----------



## Dena (Jan 21, 2008)

it didn't last nearly long enough.

just long enough to reinforce that i am REALLY ready to head north (at least to the midwest) ASAP!!!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 21, 2008)

Dena said:


> it didn't last nearly long enough.
> 
> just long enough to reinforce that i am REALLY ready to head north (at least to the midwest) ASAP!!!



It had the opposite affect on me  
My kids loved it, but I don't miss those long cold winters at all.


----------



## KenPierce (Jan 21, 2008)

We haven't even bothered to unpack our winter clothes.

ANd we left our sled in Virginia --sigh.

I've changed my profile --don't know why it still says Draper, VA.

Trinity Pres.
Jackson MS


----------



## Dena (Jan 21, 2008)

thats a shame, Patrick. and you call yourself a Northerner! HA!  

don't get me wrong, i am about as cold natured as they come, and will be THE first one complaining about how cold I am (I never get thawed out), but I still love the snow and miss it!


----------



## Dena (Jan 21, 2008)

KenPierce said:


> We haven't even bothered to unpack our winter clothes.
> 
> ANd we left our sled in Virginia --sigh.
> 
> ...




yeah, i asked some people here about if they sold sleds anywhere, and they looked at me like I was on drugs. haha. so sad. *tear*

you're not wearing winter clothes now??? I know its not as cold as it up north, but temps in the 10's, and you're still not wearing "winter clothes?!" wow!!! you're brave.

or maybe by "winter clothes" you really mean "parkas and the like."

haha

i have a really big heavy/thick coat thats suede with faux fur around the trim, and its shin length.... that they call my "yak coat" at work...and they make fun of me when I wear it. but its so warm. and i wear it here even in the south!


----------



## KenPierce (Jan 21, 2008)

scarves, hats, LL Bean insulated clothing (totally useless here).

I always laugh when I go to Belk and see sweaters and fur coats.

It's the tropics, people! 

That being said, it is also true that, in the summer, the farther south you go, the colder they keep the interiors of the buildings. Weird.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 21, 2008)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Dena said:
> 
> 
> > it didn't last nearly long enough.
> ...




This Buffalo native who spent three years in Jackson agrees. I am glad I'm in Houston, and I'll be happy never to see snow again!


----------



## Dena (Jan 21, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Puritan Sailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dena said:
> ...



you people make me sad.

where is the "opposite of "thanks" " button when you need it?

haha.


----------



## KenPierce (Jan 21, 2008)

Fred,

Be careful what you say! God has a sense of humor, and we do have churches in Western NY!!!

As well as some intriguing vacancies around Grove City...Hmmm... 

It was so good to have John and Mary Carroll with us a few weeks back. I wish I could find an assistant like him!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 21, 2008)

KenPierce said:


> Fred,
> 
> Be careful what you say! God has a sense of humor, and we do have churches in Western NY!!!
> 
> ...



Keep your dirty mitts off!! 

I have been thinking about Grove City.... to find a good man for them!

I've got 30 years to go here, and 10 churches to plant!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 21, 2008)

Dena said:


> thats a shame, Patrick. and you call yourself a Northerner! HA!
> 
> don't get me wrong, i am about as cold natured as they come, and will be THE first one complaining about how cold I am (I never get thawed out), but I still love the snow and miss it!



I'm a North-Westerner. Big difference. 
Where I grew up, snow stayed in the mountains where it belongs. We could drive up there if we wanted to play in it, then drive home and leave it behind.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a snowboard I have to sell, but I can't sell it here for some reason.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 21, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> I have a snowboard I have to sell, but I can't sell it here for some reason.



Hmmmm.....


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 21, 2008)

NOTE: Andrew Barnes is seeking a call!!! And I'm a means of grace kind of guy...how can that be bad?


----------

